# Swimbait options



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been watching a lot of videos on swimbaits and wanting to give them a try. They seem super fragile and dang there expensive. Here's a pretty cheap one that I like but does anybody have any better options?


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Check out the Storm "kicking minnow." They work for me up north (Chicago) where I live. Not too expensive so if you lose it you won't feel like you have to dive in the water after it.
~JOE~


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

X2 on Storm, usually come in a 3 pack. Bigger ones are great for throwing at tarpon, and bulls.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You just looking at prerigged? Have a specific size in mind? Or bait profile (shad/mullet)?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually targeting bass and I'm really liking the crappie pattern. Guess I need to read up on rigging my own since they seem more affirdable


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Here are a couple that work for me*

This first one is a generic from an area supplier. It is 5.5" long.
They are 5/dollar I think.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm trying a few of these baits, one just because of the size and another because it looks like an LY. Already have bags of DOA swimbaits for the smaller mullet shape.
I ordered straight from Berkley just because I had $$$ in PPal.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berkley-powerbait/#sz=16&start=0

Suggest you make a run to BP,Academy type places and be prepared to be overwhelmed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the Vudu mullet. They have it in 2 sizes and are very lifelike!!! They have a treble hook off the bottom. H2O also makes one where the hook comes through the top like the one you showed.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Savage Gear makes the most affordable swimbaits maybe with the exception of Live Target which is new to the swimbait market. There is a group on Facebook called Swimbait Badlands if you are interested. Generally nice people with huge amouts of swimbait knowledge. I have really not had that much luck on the big swimbaits around here. Probably because I give up and go back to the stuff that I know will work. I did get a nice 5 pounder on Blackwater last year on a Lucky Craft Real Ayu glide bait in the middle of summer which was a huge surprise. I thought it was a mudfish or a jackfish because it was so hot out, but turned out to be a bass.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

You need to be throwing an A-rig on the ferry in fall and winter.


----------

